# White turkey is rare trophy



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Has anyone shot white turkeys in Michigan?

White turkey is rare trophy for Lena hunter

Not only did she shoot her first mature tom, she dropped one that was almost completely white, except for its dark eyes, black beard and one brown and black feather on its back, just in front of its tail. 
It looked like a big snowball, Goldschmidt said. It was so white, at first I was thinking, Can I shoot this or not?

http://cgi.greenbaypressgazette.com.../archive/out_20720077.shtml&AFFIL=outgreenbay


----------



## Austinwp (Apr 6, 2005)

i have seen one white one up in harrison by my cabin in clare county but it was not in turkey season.


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Now i have no idea about this but......... I have heard a white turkey is a turkey the dnr does not want in the population and you can take it out and not even use up your tag???? Again i heard this last year from someone when we were talking deer hunting and told him i have some fallow deer running around one of my hunting areas ( got loose a couple years ago from a pen ) and he told me they can be shot anytime without using a tag - in which i checked and that turned out to be true. Thats when he said that about white turkeys. Anybody have any facts or thoughts on this ??  - Bob



Congrats to all that connected so far!!!!!! Those are some fine looking pics so far guys! Me......... STILL TRYIN


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

I live in the st.charles area we have three around here that stay within a 2-3 mile area. They are partly white and are all hens, it would be cool to get a big tom with a white beard.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

I chased one for a whole season a few years ago in Northern Newaygo County. It was very smart, and I never did get a shot. I saw him several times while trout fishing after that turkey season, but I could never locate him in subsequent seasons.

Dan


----------



## buck37 (Aug 8, 2002)

I've seen 2 or 3 white hens on our property. 2 of the hens have had beards. Some say that some pet turkeys have mated with the wild turkeys and that's why their white. I'm not sure, but I have seen white turkeys for a couple of years.


----------



## bowhunter4life (Aug 23, 2003)

closest i have seen to a white turkey was a smokie that my grandpa shot in the fall season. He happened to see it while squirrel hunting earlier in the year, and then was able to get it once the season came in. It was in Clare County.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Last week in Jackson I saw one that had pure white wings. I was trying to call him in for my buddy to get a closer look, but he had other ideas. I talked to Larry Angus, a taxidermist in the area, and he said that the mottled white/"smokie" birds were introduced here from Iowa by the DNR.


----------

